# Reference Links



## johncinco (Sep 28, 2006)

Here is on I come back to all the time. Oregons site for chain sharening info.

http://www.oregonchain.com/tech/manual_maint.htm


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 28, 2006)

*Chainsaw Collector's Corner*

You got to have Mike Acre's site:

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...d8d083a8d741e3db88256c9b00780d89?OpenDocument


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 28, 2006)

*Saw Tuning*

Very useful info for those adjusting carburetors primarly by ear. They have wav files you can down load.

http://www.madsens1.com/sawtune.htm


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 28, 2006)

*Huskys web-site *is pretty good - *they **have an IPL library going back to about 1972*, and also an OM library, but not that extensive. Some other good stuff also, about felling etc.

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 28, 2006)

*OHSA logging site*

This is an excellent site for chain saw instruction, including how to fell a tree safely. It describes the different types of fellings cuts and a lot more info.

http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/logging/userguide/userguide.html


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 28, 2006)

*Stihl USA*

http://www.stihlusa.com/


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 28, 2006)

*Husqvarna USA*

http://www.usa.husqvarna.com/


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 28, 2006)

*Parts Look Up Directory*

http://www.johnfvining.com/#top


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 28, 2006)

*Granberg International*

Chain saw mills, filing guides, ect.

http://www.granberg.com/


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 28, 2006)

*Jonsered IPLs*

This is the best I have found for Jonsered IPLs:

http://www.jonsered.ws/


----------



## Four Paws (Sep 28, 2006)

Walbro carb parts and information, with exploded diagrams! Pick your machine and go!

http://wem.walbro.com/walbro/family.asp

The best place I have found to get carb kits, fuel filters, and anything else small engine related! Very helpful staff and nice online ordering!

http://www.tulsaenginewarehouse.com/


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 28, 2006)

*Echo USA*

http://www.echo-usa.com/


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 28, 2006)

*Solo USA*

http://www.solousa.com/


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 28, 2006)

*Jonsered USA*

Saw Troll posted a link for jonsered IPLs above (post #12). This one is for the website itself.

http://www.usa.jonsered.com/


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Husqvarna Group*

This is a link to Husqvarna and all other brand's of the group. 
http://www.husqvarna.com/


----------



## sawnami (Sep 29, 2006)

Carlton website

http://www.sawchain.com/


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2006)

DLG test reports

KWF test reports
You will have to select "Bereits geprufte producte", and the "Motorsaegen" to get to the reports on this one.

Generally, the DLG site goes further back in time, but the KWF site is more updated.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2006)

The Oregon site is very good, and contain a lot of good stuff, including the Bar&Chain manual and the Selector guide.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2006)

Here is some Husqvarna workshop manuals.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2006)

Jonsered workshop manual from 1996 - covering lots of models.


----------



## Urbicide (Oct 4, 2006)

*Cannon Chainsaw Bars*

http://www.cannonbar.com/index.cfm?method=pages.showPage&pageid=528a0645-93e4-423e-a11b-434f8a81f7f8


----------



## Urbicide (Oct 10, 2006)

*Griffiths & Beerens*

GB web site. 
http://www.gbbar.com.au/index.htm


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 5, 2006)

*Shindaiwa web site*

http://www.shindaiwa.com/


----------



## b1rdman (Nov 6, 2006)

*Knots*

http://www.animatedknots.com/


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 6, 2006)

*`Redmax Site*

http://www.redmax.com/


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 6, 2006)

*Zama carburetors*

http://www.zamacarb.com/index.html


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 6, 2006)

*NGK Spark Plugs*

http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Nov 8, 2006)

*Dolmar USA*

http://www.dolmarpowerproducts.com/


----------



## powelllake (Nov 9, 2006)

*Tillotson*

http://www.tillotson.ie/till3.html


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 11, 2006)

You ask you receive. This is the home page to get started.
http://www.brownandwiser.com/


----------



## DOLMARatOs (Nov 11, 2006)

*Dolmar Parts Lookup*

Here is a great spot to look up Dolmar parts if your local dealer is unavailable at 2am whenyou're looking at AS.

http://www.mwe.net/MWE_dolmar.html


Thanks


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Wood BTU Reference*

http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 26, 2006)

*Rapco Industries (carbide chain)*

http://www.rapcoindustries.com/index.html


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 10, 2006)

*Oleo - Mac Chainsaws*

http://www2.emak.it/database/emak/emak.nsf/wframe_eng.htm


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.mfgsupply.com/ChainsawCarb.html

One of the best places to get carb kits and parts.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.oregondealer.com/partshouse/merchant.cfm?id=151&step=2

Excellent source for Tecomec aftermarket pistons for Stihl and Husky. The 266 piston and ring works good in 371/372 saws with the stock base gasket.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.swaintech.com/store.asp?pid=10297

Two-stroke engine coatings. This works if you have a worn piston for an application where buying a new replacement piston isn't possible.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 11, 2006)

http://edj.net/2stroke/jennings/

Gordon Jenning's info.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.mt-llc.com/technology/index.shtml

Cylinder replating and repair.


----------



## trimmmed (Sep 5, 2007)

*372xp*

Ipl


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Ipl*

346xp-353 and 357xp-359


----------



## trimmmed (Sep 6, 2007)

*268 Ipl*

Ipl


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep, what isn't available are the maintenance manuals... 

Ian


----------



## trimmmed (Sep 7, 2007)

*630 J-Red*

Ipl


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Ipl*

Jred 2171


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Ipl*

Jred 2159


----------



## MAG58 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Ipl*

Jred 2152


----------



## edisto (Jun 8, 2009)

*Chainsaw FAQ*

Thought I'd list some common questions and links to threads covering those questions. Please chip in, but make sure to add the links to the appropriate threads. If you want to voice an opinion on the idea (good or bad), or have suggestions, please start a new thread (e.g., what I think of the FAQs) so that this thread stays informative.

If it goes well, the moderators might decide this might be a useful "sticky".

1. Should I grease the sprocket on my bar?

Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, and 15


----------



## edisto (Jun 8, 2009)

2. What fuel to oil ratio should I use?

Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 (milling), 14, 15 (outboard oil), 16 (Amsoil), 17, 18, 19, 20, 21 (older saws), 22, 23, 24, 25 (heat data), 26, 27 (Amsoil), 28, 29 (older saws), 30...and on, and on, and on...


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 8, 2009)

Cylinder porting: 1, 2, 3


----------



## edisto (Jun 8, 2009)

How do I break in a new or rebuilt chainsaw?

Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13


----------



## sloch24 (Jun 8, 2009)

Leak Testing: 1


----------



## edisto (Jun 8, 2009)

What bar should I buy?

Links: 1, 2, 3, 4 (poll), 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 (GB), 10, 11 (Oregon), 12 (Gary as a noob??), 13, 14, 15 (bar and chain).


----------



## edisto (Jun 8, 2009)

What brand of chain should I buy?

Links: 1, 2, 3 (Carlton), 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 (Carlton), 12, 13, 14, 15, 16,17 (comparison chart), 18, 19, 20...and so on.


----------



## edisto (Jun 8, 2009)

Chisel, semi-chisel, skip...pitch, gauge...what type of chain do I need? 

Links: terms (thanks Erick), 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 (gauge), 10 (pitch), 11<-contains useful chain link (pun intended), 12, 13, 14<-contains a link to a whole book about chains! Guess that means I can stop.


----------



## edisto (Jun 8, 2009)

How do I sharpen my chain?

Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 (how often), 8, 9, 10 (guides), 11, 12, 13 (Dremel), 14 (broken raker), 15 (files), 16<-speculation, theory, and name-calling, 17, 18, 19 (Dremel), 20 (guides)...und so weider.


What about a grinder?

Links:1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9<-hand filing vs grinding, 10.


----------



## edisto (Jun 8, 2009)

Best 50cc saw?

Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11<-don't read this if you are insecure, just buy an 076, 12, 13, 14, 15...etc

Summary: Husqvarna 346XP, Stihl MS260, or Dolmar 5100.


----------



## edisto (Jun 9, 2009)

Best 70cc saw?

Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6.

Summary: Husqvarna 372XP, Stihl MS440 or MS441, Dolmar 7900.


----------



## edisto (Jun 9, 2009)

Should I get a Husqvarna 455 Rancher?

Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11...

Summary: it depends.


----------



## edisto (Jun 9, 2009)

How do I test compression on my saw?

Links:tester, acceptable numbers, others: 1, 2


----------



## edisto (Jun 9, 2009)

Where can I get information and specifications for my saw?

Links: 1, 2<-has a link to Mike Acres' Chainsaw Collector's Corner, 3


----------



## edisto (Jun 10, 2009)

How do I tune my carb?

Links:the "official" thread<-has links to audio files and advice from Madsen's, with ethanol gas, "in the wood", one more. 

Limiter caps: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10

Spark plug color (stop saw during cut): 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6


----------



## edisto (Jun 11, 2009)

Should I use synthetic oil?

Links: 1 (cost), 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 (switching an older saw to synthetic), 10, 11, 12, 13, 14


"Special" oils: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9


----------



## edisto (Jun 11, 2009)

Should I use fuel additives?

Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10.


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 12, 2009)

All my posts should stay in this thread... no matter what... 



Gary


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 12, 2009)

660 or 440

Link 1

took me 10 min to figure out the link 1 thing.


----------



## edisto (Oct 12, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> All my posts should stay in this thread... no matter what...
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



What's on Gary's mind?

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25


----------



## edisto (Jan 2, 2010)

Pro vs. homeowner saws?
1, 2, 3, 4

Dealer vs. Box Store
1


----------



## splitpost (Jun 29, 2010)

*How to read 2stroke pistons*

www.smellofdeath.com/lloydy/piston_diag_guide.htm


----------



## SkippyKtm (Jul 5, 2010)

*Spark Plug Cross Reference*

http://www.angelfire.com/extreme4/skidoolympique/SPARK_PLUG_CROSS_REFERENCE.htm

Just use Ctrl+F which opens the "Find" window, put your plug number in, and it'll find you your plug in the list and all the matching plugs from the various brands.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 18, 2010)

*Walbro and Zama carb to kit cross reference*

I think this is the best carb # to kit # cross reference that I've found so far!!

http://rowenacarbs.co.uk/carbtokit.htm


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's another one for Tillotson carburetor to kit reference........

http://www.lotus-equip.com/tillotson.htm


----------



## sawbid (Jul 30, 2010)

Sawbid.com or ebay.com 

1

Had to do it!


----------



## BobL (Jul 30, 2010)

Edisto has done some good work here. Its a pity this FAQ has to be in a series of posts. It would be much easier to read if it could be collapsed into a single post that Edisto could edit/udate on an ongoing basis.


----------



## edisto (Jul 30, 2010)

Too big for a single post Bob, but I split it up into 3. If the mods are OK with it, they can delete all the preceding posts (except Gary's of course).


----------



## BobL (Jul 30, 2010)

EXCELLENT! - and I don't mind it this post is deleted.


----------



## Machold (Aug 12, 2010)

THANKS, edisto, great service to us newer members full of questions (and sometimes, baloney).


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 14, 2010)

bump


----------

